# 'Modern' versions of Haydn's 'Sun' Quartets



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Just noticed this CD on amazon:

http://www.amazon.de/Haydn-Scott-Fi...ie=UTF8&qid=1412016764&sr=8-10&keywords=haydn

That is some 'tripped out' Haydn! That's what Haydn would've have composed, had he met Frank Zappa.

Thoughts?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

To me, it's a musical abortion.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"String feartet"? Phooey.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would think a string feartet would be apropos to Boulez or Cage, not Haydn. Nothing to fear there.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Haha, some sharp critics here. It's done in the spirit of experimentation, c'mon folks. Not really my 'type' of music either, but still, they're paying homage to the great master.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Better than nothing. Who know? It may hook some folks previously unhookable.


----------

